# Befehl um selbe Seite aufzurufen



## ByeBye 31659 (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es einen Befehl, mit dem eine Seite sich selber wieder aufrufen kann (plus gleiche Variablen), wenn man z.B. einen Link anklickt?

Weil dadurch könnte cih meine Scripte um einiges besser handhaben, weil wenn mal Änderungen in der DB sind wirkt sich das dann nicht aus.

Also um es vielleicht etwas verständlicher zu machen.

Ich habe eine Seite, z.B. haus.php?ID=10, und diese Seite hat einen Link oder ein Formular, das auf die gleiche Seite wiederverweisen soll. Nun möchte ich aber nicht statisch den namen der seit im Link oder im Forumlar angeben sondern es schon mittels eines Befehls lösen. Es soll aber nicht nur haus.php sondern komplett mit der ID wieder aufgerufen werden. 

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Chino (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ExtremeSnail _
> *Ich habe eine Seite, z.B. haus.php?ID=10, und diese Seite hat einen Link oder ein Formular, das auf die gleiche Seite wiederverweisen soll. Nun möchte ich aber nicht statisch den namen der seit im Link oder im Forumlar angeben sondern es schon mittels eines Befehls lösen. Es soll aber nicht nur haus.php sondern komplett mit der ID wieder aufgerufen werden.*




```
echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']."?".$_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"];
```


----------



## Sven Petruschke (6. Mai 2004)

Bei größeren Projekten verwende ich folgende Technik: 
Ich definiere in einem Array die Parameter-Namen, die ich über die Scriptaufrufe hinweg immer oder meistens benötige. Zu Beginn eines jeden Scriptaufrufs wird im REQUEST-Array nachgeschaut, ob einer oder mehrere der definierten Parameter übergeben wurde. Wenn ja, dann werden diese in das Session-Array übertragen. Somit muss ich die Parameter nur setzen, wenn sie sich auch wirklich ändern. Ansonsten bleiben sie in der Session gespeichert und ich kann damit trotzdem arbeiten.

snuu


----------



## ByeBye 31659 (6. Mai 2004)

Danke der erste Teil davon hat mir geholfen, den zweiten musste ich anders machen, aber das ist wohl häufiger so, da es ja bei jedem Programm anders gebraucht wird und ausserdem hab ich bei Formulieren meiner Frage ein Problem nciht beachtet, aber nun läuft es wunderbar.....


----------

